# Vegas Course Recommendation



## eyeman (May 9, 2007)

I'm traveling to Vegas in July and would like to get at least one round of golf in. I'm hoping I can get advice on a course to play. I'm staying on the strip and probably will not have access to transportation, so I need to find something that is either within close proximity or I can get to and from easily. I'd also like to stay within the $100-$150 per round range. Any suggestions?


----------

